# I'm fascinated by DMT



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I was up until the early hours the last couple of nights researching DMT, and it's really interesting. Low doses seem to work miracles on a variety of mental problems, even schizophrenia (in anecdotal reports at least), while high doses frequently provoke life changing (for the better, usually) experiences, regardless of how unpleasant or difficult they were. HPPD seems very uncommon with DMT, as well.

It's a shame the stuff is so rare (I don't think I've met anyone who sells it or has even tried it), but given that the plants that contain it are legal (just like the mescaline-containing cacti, which I've been meaning to grow for a while), there's always the extraction route I guess.

DMT seems kind of like a "cognitive reboot" for some people, completely changing their way of thinking and losing bad thought patterns. I'm really curious as to whether it has this effect on SA and whether anyone here has tried it?

Even if it doesn't have any positive effects on SA in the long term (though I've the afterglow from low doses completely eliminates SA in some people), I still love the sound of it. There's something appealing about completely shattering the mind and glueing it back together in a very short period of time. I suppose I should be a little more afraid of such a powerful substance, but honestly I'm not. I'd have no fear of diving straight in, there's not that much sanity left to lose.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Have you read the book 'DMT; The Spirit Molecule', if not I'd definately recommend it, fascinating read, gives a good insight into the inner workings of the mind and the possible functions of the pineal gland.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I've been meaning to get a copy for a while, but never got around to it. I know a bit about the book though, and some of it seems a little too speculative for me to take seriously, but it definitely sounds like a good read.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

jim_morrison said:


> Have you read the book 'DMT; The Spirit Molecule', if not I'd definately recommend it, fascinating read, gives a good insight into the inner workings of the mind and the possible functions of the pineal gland.


Agreed. *cough* there's a pdf version torrent out there. *cough* =P

This is the only "drug" I'd consider trying, but I'd be scared as hell to try it. lol


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Some people take DMT in low daily doses (wich can be done with allmost all psychedelics) i'm a fan of using them this way.

Tbh i'm really scared of psychedelic experience and probably wont trip on it.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Its really really powerful stuff. I haven't tried it myself but I know someone who has smoked it twice, the first time he absolutely loved it, the second time he had the worst trip of his life and said he would never ever smoke it again.

Im more interested in trying ayahuasca myself if I get round to it, smoked DMT seems like it would be a little bit too intense for me

This documentery called "the man who drank the universe" is very good and is what got me interested in it:


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

Get the dvd to the spirt molicule as well. the visuals are so close to the real thing it gave me flashbacks of my ecsperience! A friend of mine extrated some a few weeks ago and I got like 160 mg left and I'm in no hurry to go back in! You may think you are ready but you can never prepare for what you experience! Set and setting are very important factor in doing this drug. Approach with respect and love and you can have a life changing experience =)


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I tried making ayahuasca but I must've over-boiled the plant material, because it did nothing. Phail.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

euphoria said:


> I tried making ayahuasca but I must've over-boiled the plant material, because it did nothing. Phail.


It takes a few attempts to get it right. Pretty hit or miss.

You aren't missing much on the crystal. It's kinda like Salvia where you go to 0-60 in terms of breaking in and the discomfort initially. Although I would try both Ayahuasca and the crystal. It's pretty different in duration, visuals.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

jim_morrison said:


> Have you read the book 'DMT; The Spirit Molecule', if not I'd definately recommend it, fascinating read, gives a good insight into the inner workings of the mind and the possible functions of the pineal gland.


That of Rick Strassman? Good book.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

indeed there are several "limitless pills" that are always kept very far from our reach by doctors and the big pharma, one is xyrem for example


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

Duke of Prunes said:


> I was up until the early hours the last couple of nights researching DMT, and it's really interesting. Low doses seem to work miracles on a variety of mental problems, even schizophrenia (in anecdotal reports at least), while high doses frequently provoke life changing (for the better, usually) experiences, regardless of how unpleasant or difficult they were. HPPD seems very uncommon with DMT, as well.
> 
> It's a shame the stuff is so rare (I don't think I've met anyone who sells it or has even tried it), but given that the plants that contain it are legal (just like the mescaline-containing cacti, which I've been meaning to grow for a while), there's always the extraction route I guess.
> 
> ...


well now you met someone who tried it. its actually really easy to make if you took some basic chem lab 101 in college you can make it from stuff you get from home depot and ebay.

its not really that great, you will get blasted into another dimension tho, it feels like a long time it only lasts maybe a minute. theres no lasting effects but if you do it all the time you will probably become quite stupid that sems t be what happens to people who trip a lot

if you want to be completely disinhibited from social anxiety, cough syrup will do the trick, about 300mgs give or take to get rolling. there is pretty much no way to be embarrassed no matter what kind of crazy **** you are doing while taking it. if you take a few grams you can go into a place thats kinda like dmt full blown ride into fantasy land, its pretty scary actually becaues you can do really crazy dangerous ****

one of the downside of cough syrup is despite being dis-inhibited you will likely reek like menthol, and vomit and your penis wont work. also if you take it with an ssri you can die


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Recreational DXM sounds like too much of a vomitfest to be fun...


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

dmt already in my brain


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

DXM below 300mg = quite enjoyable buzz. DXM above 300mg = hellish vomit fest, with a side order of psychosis.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Recreational DXM sounds like too much of a vomitfest to be fun...


no way. first of all, you prob wont puke unless you slam it. ive done it tons gone on 4 days benders etc.. i even did 2 grams (and some wild turkey) and didnt puke, somehow... lol

second thing is, if you puke you wont care or even really notice, it just something that happens which it kicks in you will be having so much fun and so relaxed that it would not even seem like a big deal, like on the level of if you sneezed lol

really you have absolutely no care about anything, nothing could possibly make you feel akward on dxm even the oddest behavior.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

euphoria said:


> DXM below 300mg = quite enjoyable buzz. DXM above 300mg = hellish vomit fest, with a side order of psychosis.


you are a slow metabolizer or your taking some medicine/supplement thats blocking metabolism. a normal adult sized person cant catch a buzz on less than 300mgs unless you have a slow metabolism for dxm. it affects something like 5% of the population. ive run across someone here and there who doesnt metabolize it and they NEVER have fun on a dxm trip.

for most people anything below 300mgs basically nothing will happen you might feel a bit spaced out.

for me 300mgs the first time blew my socks off with euphoria but after that it was basically just a dose to get the ball rolling . what i liked to do was once it kicked in take another 300mg (btw you only feel a little nauseous when it first kicks in if you can get past that 30 seconds you will be fine). so it takes about 90 mins to come on and about 2hrs to peak, so the first dose would peak and start coming down and then the 2nd dose kicks in, so you are constantly peaking

after a while of doing that( like 18-20hrs) things really get weird, and you start losing track of how many pills you took , its imperative not to do that.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

I have known several people who have done DMT. I have never really been interested in trying it but it seems easy enough to make from what ive seen. 

My mind was not built for hallucinogens. I tripped on shooms and that was enough for me. I dont feel like it would be useful unless you get some type of divine revelation or something. I have heard good things about doing therapy whilst on shrooms or MDMA. 

I still like to smoke weed but thats not really compatible to real hallucinogens. I also used to do salvia quite a bit which was way crazy and changed my outlook on consciousness in general. I was rolling through several different realities and its way hard to describe the experience in words but the videos you see on you tube should be warning enough.


----------



## StPatrick (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm not into psychodelics at all. I did do a medically supervised trial of IV Ketamine, and it was by far, the best experience of my entire life, it wasn't even really on the human scale. It would be difficult to simulate, as there were multiple nurses there and it was on a drip IV, but the best way to describe it would be kind of like a Lazarus chamber, it really wasn't "wierd" 90% of the time. But pleasurable or other human words can't quite describe it. It makes me imagine, if god had another level of God above himself.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

broflovski said:


> That of Rick Strassman? Good book.


Yep :yes


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

I'm really interested in dissociatives like ketamine and pcp. No reason really, they just sound like fun to try.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

Under17 said:


> I'm really interested in dissociatives like ketamine and pcp. No reason really, they just sound like fun to try.


pcp is fun as hell in low doses, just take a few hits and your off,dont take too much you could go really nuts


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Everyone has to read this! ayahusaca (DMT in a different form/duration) has got the potential to help with depression/anxiety and it seems possible, read and you'll see.

http://www.nationalgeographic.com/adventure/0603/features/peru.html

the tours can go from a few days up to 2 weeks, its now on my to do list at least once in my life, with proper shamans. No way in hell would i do without them considering they know what they've been doing for decades


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Himi Jendrix said:


> I have known several people who have done DMT. I have never really been interested in trying it but it seems easy enough to make from what ive seen.


I know it's quite easy to make, but it feels a bit dangerous buying the root bark online, especially considering the recent busts on imports of the stuff here.

I was looking into growing my own before, but from what I've read, it sounds like M. hostilis and P. viridis are both very difficult, slow and need lots of space. Would probably be impossible, seeing as I'd want to keep them indoors; I'd probably need way more artificial lighting than I use for my peppers and I don't want to aggravate the bill payers or burn the house down.

If I really tried, I could probably find some through the sort-of-hippies I know, who almost certainly have friends who have access to it at the very least.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Under17 said:


> I'm really interested in dissociatives like ketamine and pcp. No reason really, they just sound like fun to try.


They're kind of fascinating until you inject way too much (MXE) into your buttocks (don't ask...) and pass the point of no return, into a complete psychotic break for the next day or so. Involving imaginary police copters, voices, hospital admission, fake people trying to smash into the bathroom while you take a piss, and many hours worth of imaginary conversations and so on. Ugh.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

Duke of Prunes said:


> I know it's quite easy to make, but it feels a bit dangerous buying the root bark online, especially considering the recent busts on imports of the stuff here..


thats really not the dangerous part at all heres the stuff to watch out for.

1 -buying the chemicals. alot of the stuff is used for meth manufacture if you buy it all together at the same home depot it can set off red flags in their system. oh yeah pay cash.

2 - your neighbors ...if your neighbors see you ****ing around with beakers,chemicals gloves, and respirator they might think you are a meth cook and call the cops. make sure your lab is in a safe place away from prying eyes.

3 - dodgy lab equipment...dont skimp out or use improvised lab equipment you dont want impurities leeching into the drugs. always use lab grade plastics and glassware .. you can buy this off ebay obviously dont use the same ebay acct that you used to buy the precursor plants.

4 - safety equipment...dont skim out here either, heavy duty lab grade gloves and safety goggles are a must, a lab grade apron and respirator are probably a good idea especially if you dont have access to a fume hood.

5 - fumes... make sure your lab has adequate ventiliation in a real lab you'd be doing some of the procedures under a fume hood because they can produce noxious and dangerous fumes. in a clandestine lab you can easily overlook having adequate ventilation

again, the biggest danger is someone mistaking you for a meth cook, frankly unless you are making HUGE amounts of dmt the dea doesnt care its really far down on the list of stuff they worry about.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

For 1 and 2, nobody has even heard of meth labs in the UK except on US crime shows and solvents/glassware aren't hard to come by...


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

I can't find dmt anywhere here in oz. I wonder if the bark is available online and legal here in Australia.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

jimity said:


> I can't find dmt anywhere here in oz. I wonder if the bark is available online and legal here in Australia.


You can eventually. Start making friends with hippies.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> It takes a few attempts to get it right. Pretty hit or miss.
> 
> You aren't missing much on the crystal. It's kinda like Salvia where you go to 0-60 in terms of breaking in and the discomfort initially. Although I would try both Ayahuasca and the crystal. It's pretty different in duration, visuals.


I've made ayahuasca brews about half a dozen times but it's always hit or miss, and for the effort and awful awful taste I decided it wasn't worth trying again. I did have a few decent experiences with decent visuals but no breakthrough. It didn't last long enough to really be worth it though.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

swim said:


> indeed there are several "limitless pills" that are always kept very far from our reach by doctors and the big pharma, one is xyrem for example


I feel like aMT is a bit like a 'limitless pill' for me. It gives me a great boost to my creativity for example.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

ntdc said:


> you are a slow metabolizer or your taking some medicine/supplement thats blocking metabolism. a normal adult sized person cant catch a buzz on less than 300mgs unless you have a slow metabolism for dxm. it affects something like 5% of the population. ive run across someone here and there who doesnt metabolize it and they NEVER have fun on a dxm trip.
> 
> for most people anything below 300mgs basically nothing will happen you might feel a bit spaced out.


I tried it half a dozen times at varying doses years ago and neither of us got anything off it. Maybe we simply never took big enough doses. It was a long time ago so I can't remember.

It was a shame as we both like dissociatives. Might try it again sometime.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Under17 said:


> I'm really interested in dissociatives like ketamine and pcp. No reason really, they just sound like fun to try.


They are very interesting. The gravityless places/rooms i'm transported to when deep on them are facinating and beautiful, never mind how amazing it can make music sound.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> I know it's quite easy to make, but it feels a bit dangerous buying the root bark online, especially considering the recent busts on imports of the stuff here.


The supplier on eBay I used to get stuff from had a bit of trouble last year with getting the bark through customs but it's not an issue anymore with them. (UK customs)


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

ugh1979 said:


> I tried it half a dozen times at varying doses years ago and neither of us got anything off it. Maybe we simply never took big enough doses. It was a long time ago so I can't remember.
> 
> It was a shame as we both like dissociatives. Might try it again sometime.


its not as powerful as pcp thats for sure, but its the most fun you can have for five bucks.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Duke of Prunes said:


> I was up until the early hours the last couple of nights researching DMT, and it's really interesting. Low doses seem to work miracles on a variety of mental problems, even schizophrenia (in anecdotal reports at least), while high doses frequently provoke life changing (for the better, usually) experiences, regardless of how unpleasant or difficult they were. HPPD seems very uncommon with DMT, as well.
> 
> It's a shame the stuff is so rare (I don't think I've met anyone who sells it or has even tried it), but given that the plants that contain it are legal (just like the mescaline-containing cacti, which I've been meaning to grow for a while), there's always the extraction route I guess.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed your post and I'm also interesting in exploring this, possibly Salvia or cacti. The possibility of "resetting" the brains chemistry and becoming more grounded is rather appealing and there's a lot of stories from people with anxiety disorders and depression who claim to have found lasting benefit. It is scary though as you said, if it goes wrong and you have a bad trip and the risk of lasting psychological trauma. Perhaps start with a low dose and work up gradually. I did try some Salvia actually a few weeks ago, but only the regular leaf not the extract. I smoked it. I didn't experience any trip as such, but I find it very relaxed and centering, somewhat like weed, but without any paranoia.


----------



## Lostinsilence (Sep 15, 2011)

Dmt isnt for the light-hearted. Please dont go and try it if you have no experience with pyschdelics. Dmt is easily made in two hours, all you need is powdered mimosa hostilis bark(ebay or many enthegon websites, cheap too), sodium hydroxide, and napatha. If you go this route it will take 2 hrs for extraction. If you go the ayhuasca vine, the tea is very digusting(more then likely you ll puke). Simple boiling of vine in water works best.To reach the potential effects you need to take an maoi inhibitor(something like syrian rue(you would need to make a tea out of it), I found some at a head shop.. Also found the bark but in small quanities). Also you should fast for 24-48hrs, you might not break throught the first few times but eventually you will. Your suppose to vaporize and not smoke it(can be harmful to lungs). do your research and be mentally prepared its not for everyone. Also dont over consume, it will lead to a bad experience. Dmt can be ingested as well(it will last hrs), but try vaporizing first. Ideally you want you product to be as pure as possible but if your not a chemist dont worry too much. Many guides on shroomery.org/dmt-nexus.org.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

ugh1979 said:


> I've made ayahuasca brews about half a dozen times but it's always hit or miss, and for the effort and awful awful taste I decided it wasn't worth trying again. I did have a few decent experiences with decent visuals but no breakthrough. It didn't last long enough to really be worth it though.


You seriously gotta try with adding cooking chocolate. It sounds like really, chocolate makes all the difference pffff, but my most intense experiences was always when I added cooking chocolate to the brew. Even off the crystal, I never got an experience even close to what I experienced off Mimosa Hostilis/Syrian Rue/Cooking Chocolate.

Otherwise, like you said, you feel kinda a nice, relaxing kind of trip, as you said decent. But I'm telling you, if you do it, you'll be like woah.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Lostinsilence said:


> Dmt isnt for the light-hearted. Please dont go and try it if you have no experience with pyschdelics. Dmt is easily made in two hours, all you need is powdered mimosa hostilis bark(ebay or many enthegon websites, cheap too), sodium hydroxide, and napatha. If you go this route it will take 2 hrs for extraction. If you go the ayhuasca vine, the tea is very digusting(more then likely you ll puke). Simple boiling of vine in water works best.To reach the potential effects you need to take an maoi inhibitor(something like syrian rue(you would need to make a tea out of it), I found some at a head shop.. Also found the bark but in small quanities). Also you should fast for 24-48hrs, you might not break throught the first few times but eventually you will. Your suppose to vaporize and not smoke it(can be harmful to lungs). do your research and be mentally prepared its not for everyone. Also dont over consume, it will lead to a bad experience. Dmt can be ingested as well(it will last hrs), but try vaporizing first. Ideally you want you product to be as pure as possible but if your not a chemist dont worry too much. Many guides on shroomery.org/dmt-nexus.org.


It's the same principle as smoking crack, meth or any hard type of crystal. You gotta heat it, that's why a meth pipe works best. But it can done if you take a little weed, break up the DMT the best you can, put that in the middle, and put some weed on top. Definitely not the most efficient way, but it works. If you hit it off a bong, man.

Self-made DMT, unless it's some very experienced psychonaut usually takes some experience to perfect. It's definitely not as easy as it sounds.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> You seriously gotta try with adding cooking chocolate. It sounds like really, chocolate makes all the difference pffff, but my most intense experiences was always when I added cooking chocolate to the brew. Even off the crystal, I never got an experience even close to what I experienced off Mimosa Hostilis/Syrian Rue/Cooking Chocolate.
> 
> Otherwise, like you said, you feel kinda a nice, relaxing kind of trip, as you said decent. But I'm telling you, if you do it, you'll be like woah.


Interesting. So can you then solidify that making it easier to consume? The brew is the worst thing I have every tasted so anyway that makes it easier to consume is welcome!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

ugh1979 said:


> Interesting. So can you then solidify that making it easier to consume? The brew is the worst thing I have every tasted so anyway that makes it easier to consume is welcome!


Doesn't really help with taste. It'll still taste absolutely disgusting and you'd still puke because it's indigestible. But it's like with chocolate shrooms where they make chocolate bars and use less shrooms because chocolate intensifies the trip. But in this sense, you are just loading up on chocolate and not jipping yourself out of the product.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

What do I need ? Torcher? What pipe? Can I use my bong? 

Is there anything similar like DMT that does not require smoking? I like smoking weed alone because it makes me think how stupid social anxiety is and don't give a crap about stuff. 

Don't really do drugs anymore (sometmes) but I already used tons of drugs but never psychedelics for some reason.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

DK3 said:


> I enjoyed your post and I'm also interesting in exploring this, possibly Salvia or cacti. The possibility of "resetting" the brains chemistry and becoming more grounded is rather appealing and there's a lot of stories from people with anxiety disorders and depression who claim to have found lasting benefit. It is scary though as you said, if it goes wrong and you have a bad trip and the risk of lasting psychological trauma. Perhaps start with a low dose and work up gradually. I did try some Salvia actually a few weeks ago, but only the regular leaf not the extract. I smoked it. I didn't experience any trip as such, but I find it very relaxed and centering, somewhat like weed, but without any paranoia.


cactus is very disgusting you can extract it but its sort of an involved process and unless ur making a big quantity hardly worth it. i tried it a few times vomited throughout the whole trip. the best way to go is take some dramamine with it . extracting it was really the best experience but a huge pain


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

Freesix88 said:


> What do I need ? Torcher? What pipe? Can I use my bong?
> 
> Is there anything similar like DMT that does not require smoking? I like smoking weed alone because it makes me think how stupid social anxiety is and don't give a crap about stuff.
> 
> Don't really do drugs anymore (sometmes) but I already used tons of drugs but never psychedelics for some reason.


no you cant use a bong you need a vaporization pipe (like a meth pipe )

i always use a butane lighter when vaporizing.

If you are taking an MAOI you can simply take it orally, however the duration will be a lot longer. I also think you might be able to snort it but that could be quite painful ive never tried either of those methods.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I find DMT extremely intriguing. I love reading all the crazy urban myths about it, like that people have taken it and been transported to different dimensions. not sure if I believe it, but it's fun to imagine. I don't know if I'd actually be willing to try DMT, though. I've tripped before but the intensity of DMT makes me nervous, and I probably wouldn't trust myself to make it properly but also wouldn't trust buying it from a random stranger...



ntdc said:


> again, the biggest danger is someone mistaking you for a meth cook, frankly unless you are making HUGE amounts of dmt the dea doesnt care its really far down on the list of stuff they worry about.


my friend told me that if you're caught making ANY amount of DMT it's considered on-par with treason and mind control and someone will come to your house in the middle of the night and put a black bag over your head and remove you from society or something. I guess I can file that as another urban myth?


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

BKrakow said:


> I find DMT extremely intriguing. I love reading all the crazy urban myths about it, like that people have taken it and been transported to different dimensions.


uhhh it definately feels that way!!!



BKrakow said:


> my friend told me that if you're caught making ANY amount of DMT it's considered on-par with treason and mind control and someone will come to your house in the middle of the night and put a black bag over your head and remove you from society or something. I guess I can file that as another urban myth?


lol no sherriff dept might show up with the DEA but probably cause they think ur a meth cook


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

BKrakow said:


> I find DMT extremely intriguing. I love reading all the crazy urban myths about it, like that people have taken it and been transported to different dimensions. not sure if I believe it, but it's fun to imagine.


They aren't urban myths. You really are transported to other dimensions. Note though that these dimensions are almost definitely just the product of your own mind hallucinating. I'm a frequent flyer to other dimensions via dissociative drug use.



> my friend told me that if you're caught making ANY amount of DMT it's considered on-par with treason and mind control and someone will come to your house in the middle of the night and put a black bag over your head and remove you from society or something. I guess I can file that as another urban myth?


:lol wtf? Why would that be the case over any other schedule 1 drug?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

DMT doesnt downregulate so can be a interesting therapeutic tool in non psychedelic treshold doses for mental and cognitive issues.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Freesix88 said:


> What do I need ? Torcher? What pipe? Can I use my bong?
> 
> Is there anything similar like DMT that does not require smoking? I like smoking weed alone because it makes me think how stupid social anxiety is and don't give a crap about stuff.
> 
> Don't really do drugs anymore (sometmes) but I already used tons of drugs but never psychedelics for some reason.


You can use any of those things, it's all about breaking it up properly and putting it in the middle so it can get some pre-heat going before you torch the **** out of it. A toucher is preferable but not necessary. A meth pipe is definitely not required if you have quality DMT, it's simply not efficient but the job gets done.

If you want a hallucinogen that's similar to DMT, some good shrooms.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> If you want a hallucinogen that's similar to DMT, some good shrooms.


Or even better, take a MAOI with shrooms to get even closer to a DMT trip.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

euphoria said:


> They're kind of fascinating until you inject way too much (MXE) into your buttocks (don't ask...) and pass the point of no return, into a complete psychotic break for the next day or so. Involving imaginary police copters, voices, hospital admission, fake people trying to smash into the bathroom while you take a piss, and many hours worth of imaginary conversations and so on. Ugh.


Phew that sounds like real serious **** and not something you wanna mess with unless you're of a very sound frame of mine and mentally stable.

I would love to try Salvia or cacti to reset the brain chemistry or gain some personal insight, but I just can't risk it because my frame of mind lately is virtually border line personality and extremely manic at times.. I think I would end up like you describe if it went wrong, complete psychosis and just can't risk that.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

DK3 said:


> Phew that sounds like real serious **** and not something you wanna mess with unless you're of a very sound frame of mine and mentally stable.
> 
> I would love to try Salvia or cacti to reset the brain chemistry or gain some personal insight, but I just can't risk it because my frame of mind lately is virtually border line personality and extremely manic at times.. I think I would end up like you describe if it went wrong, complete psychosis and just can't risk that.


It only goes wrong if you let it go wrong. Sometimes that isn't by any control of you and that's the risk when you take any psychedelic or if you choose to make it a weekly thing. As long as you respect yourself, you'll be okay.

The problem is when you start disrespecting yourself and not giving your mind time to rest and you keep taking them. It's not like psychedelics makes you insane, it simply affects your mood afterwards like any substance you take whether legal or illegal. It can be good, it can be bad, it depends on many factors, most you can control to minimize risk. Take safe dosages, do it in an environment where you feel 100% comfortable and safe. Put on music you like, that makes you feel good. Sit somewhere where you can just fall back into a chair or onto you bed. Just enjoy the ride.

If you are forced into a situation you don't want to be in, that's when bad trips start. That can be an internal thoughts, external factors or both.


----------



## Sansara (Oct 20, 2011)

My personal experience of ayahuasca has been overwhelmingly positive. After years of drug experimentation, including many prescription medications as well as recreational highs which altogether had little or no effect on social anxiety, DMT or ayahuasca pretty much stormed right through it overnight, kind of like being reborn with a much greater spiritual awareness. The journey can be incredibly tough however, and I recommend alot of research before trying it. The set and setting apply to dmt as well as traditional psychedelics although for slightly different reasons, they do less to accentuate a trip then confuse the dmt experience, navigating this universe is almost impossible when you've been catapulted into a different one! 

It is essential to have a benzo on hand for inexperienced trippers, especially etizolam as this will allow the thereaupeutic effect of the dmt to still work some of its magic without being overly sedating. They will offset a difficult experience very rapidly. For inexperienced trippers it is also vital you have an experienced sitter with you when you undertake the ayahuasca ceremony. 
In my opinion smoked dmt (which has a far shorter duration) has less potential for therapeutic benefits because the experience is too incomprehensible and rapid; a longer ayahuasca journey (even if it is very difficult) are usually more rewarding because there is more time for you to learn the lessons of ayahuasca. 

note for euphoria - From your previous posts I gather you have access to moclobemide - This taken (about 225mg) alongside mimosa hostilis root bark (about 15g) (easily available on the internet) provides a potent pharmauasca journey. I would not recomended trying dmt with Parnate however, the effects might be considerably prolonged or precipitate a dangerous hypertensive reaction and or panic attack. It is the moclomimosa combination that has provided me with some of the most beautiful experiences of my life. 

I hope this information is useful to someone, please research carefully if you are thinking of trying Ayahuasca and be aware of the MAOI side effect profile and dietary restrictions. Please feel free to message me with any specific questions, I am a new poster in this forum although I have lurked here for some time.


----------

